# I see that a member is listed as banned !!



## shawno9

I am doing some research on group comminication and I am interested in lnowing what tyoe of activity would get someone banned from this forum.

Any info is appreciated.

Thanks 

Shawn O


----------



## Alix

Shawno9, please go read our community policies and that will give you some idea of what rules are in place here. Ignoring messages from the Moderating team about infractions will do it, and repeated infractions of the rules. If you want specifics, please feel free to PM the Admin team.


----------



## ironchef

Read the two "sticky" threads directly above this one.


----------



## mugsy27

Alix said:
			
		

> Ignoring messages from the Moderating team about infractions will do it, and repeated infractions of the rules.



then why am i still here?!?


----------



## GB

We just haven't caught up to you yet Mugsy


----------



## Alix

mugsy27 said:
			
		

> then why am i still here?!?


 
Cuz we don't ban you for being a smart arse!


----------



## TATTRAT

I had a few run ins here, but I have been on the straight and narrow for a while.


----------



## Barbara L

They have threatened to ban me but I have too much dirt on them.  Did I mention I am writing a book?     

 Barbara

P.S. Just kidding of course (Can I stay now?)


----------



## roadfix

shawno9 said:


> I am doing some research on group comminication and I am interested in lnowing what tyoe of activity would get someone banned from this forum.
> 
> Any info is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Shawn O




Trolling, for one.


----------



## babetoo

i have wondered about this player as well. i even asked the question why? never got an answer. 

babe


----------



## kitchenelf

babetoo said:


> i have wondered about this player as well. i even asked the question why? never got an answer.
> 
> babe



Maybe we missed the question babe.  Dumb question...what do you mean by "I have wondered about this player as well".  Are you talking about a specific member?  I've had the flu so be gentle if I am asking an obvious question.


----------



## gadzooks

roadfix said:


> Trolling, for one.



On a cooking site???


----------



## kitchenelf

gadzooks said:


> On a cooking site???



Most emphatically - *YES*


----------



## babetoo

kitchenelf said:


> Maybe we missed the question babe. Dumb question...what do you mean by "I have wondered about this player as well". Are you talking about a specific member? I've had the flu so be gentle if I am asking an obvious question.


 

have only seen one poster with the banned label. do u want me to name him. 

are yu feeling better?

babe


----------



## Robo410

gadzooks said:


> On a cooking site???



Not that I have info about this case, I don't, but any chat room or message board is open to attack, spam, inappropriate behavior/language/usage whatever. Seems there are people out there who just enjoy messing things up. I for one am greatful for the fine job out site admins and mods do here to keep DC up and running free for the most part of such bother.

Thanks!


----------



## gadzooks

I'm sorry, both to hear that someone would behave inappropriately on this site and for my naivete. I post on several political boards, where spamming, trolling, flaming, etc. are common and are also reason for banning. I had presumed to have escaped that kind of thing here. From the discussion in this thread, I gather there is only one, so hopefully it is not a common occurrence here.


----------



## Michael in FtW

No site is immune to attacks by spammers or trolls. You do not notice them, or have to wade through their posts, because we delete them when we ban the poster. Not only are the Admins and Mods on top of things - we also have a good group of members who alert us to things that we may not have run across yet - by using the "Report Post" function. If you haven't noticed any then we must be doing our job? 

If you notice a post where the member is labeled as "banned" - that is because there were at one time a member in good standing - but for some reason violated some rule(s) that could not be resolved. Thankfully, this is a rare occurrence - but it does happen.


----------



## gadzooks

Funny thing, but at one political board I frequent, when a troll posts, members respond by flooding his thread with...their favorite recipes!


----------



## kitchenelf

gadzooks said:


> Funny thing, but at one political board I frequent, when a troll posts, members respond by flooding his thread with...their favorite recipes!


----------



## Adillo303

KE - Love your graphics. Hope you are feeling better.

Said tongue in cheek - Maybe y'all could change banned to left to persue other interests.

Seriously, the mods and admins here are very on top of the board and as a result, it is a very nice place to be. Sort of a breath of common courtesy that seems to have escaped society today.

Hey! don't you just wish you could ban or delete the office annoyance?


----------



## suziquzie

Can I ban my kids when they say mean things to each other?


----------



## GB

gadzooks said:


> From the discussion in this thread, I gather there is only one













(sorry, couldn't resist)

Like Michel said, we try to get rid of the trouble makers before they make a serious public impact. There is a lot that goes on behind the scenes so that you don't have to see all the junk that people try to get on the board.


----------



## Andy M.

suziquzie said:


> Can I ban my kids when they say mean things to each other?


 

No, you have to be a moderator or Administrator.


----------



## suziquzie

Well would you please ban them then?
Or, may I be an honorary mod?


----------



## Andy M.

suziquzie said:


> Well would you please ban them then?
> Or, may I be an honorary mod?


 

Well, there is the matter of the admin/mod. fee...


----------



## roadfix

It's funny how some people have the irresistible urge to respond to known trolls on public forums.  I guess that's what makes a good troll.  They usually don't last long though.  Most move on to other boards.


----------



## MostlyWater

Sometimes people are accused of being trolls erroneously.  I'm not happy about the fact that I've been banned from 9 different boards, all different kinds for all kinds of reasons.

I can't remember all the so-called crimes I commited, but I do remember the following:

One time I talked too much about medical isues and people got nervous and I was asked to leave.  

Another time I posted too many jokes and was accused of trolling and banned.  

A third time I was looking for a certain recipe and didn't care for the recipes that people suggested.  That made people very very angry and I was kickled off a la being a troll.  

Another time I was deemed not spiritual enough.  

Each board has rules and regulations but often they are overlooked as personalities come into play as well.  I think that's annoying, but .....


----------



## suziquzie

Have you ever been a 40 year old washing dishes in Momma and Poppas restaurant in Idaho?


----------



## roadfix

Each board is different and new members should adapt quickly as tolerance levels are quite different from board to board.  My very first joke posted on this board, for example, was pulled off overnight for whatever reason.  That's no problem for me and I'm not going to question why.  That same joke has been circulating in many other forums with great popularity.  I just happened to come across it in a home improvement forum and decided to post it here as I thought it was funny, I thought....


----------



## Callisto in NC

I'm on a site that bans people for spreading false spoilers for television shows.  We have probably banned the same guy 30 times yet he keeps coming back.  

Definition of insanity.....doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different outcome.


----------



## GB

Callisto in NC said:


> Definition of insanity.....doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different outcome.


Are you referring to the guy being insane for continually coming back or you for banning him the same way and thinking that he won't come back


----------



## Callisto in NC

GB said:


> Are you referring to the guy being insane for continually coming back or you for banning him the same way and thinking that he won't come back


I think a little of both but he causes such disruptions we really have no choice.  We finally range banned him and he's moved on.  The funny thing is we find him on other sites for the same programs AND on Wikipedia.


----------



## quicksilver

GB said:


> Are you referring to the guy being insane for continually coming back or you for banning him the same way and thinking that he won't come back


 


Good one, GB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roadfix

But sometimes you need to watch out for sock puppets.  But they're usually caught early due to their IP address.


----------



## bethzaring

roadfix said:


> Each board is different and new members should adapt quickly as tolerance levels are quite different from board to board. My very first joke posted on this board, for example, was pulled off overnight for whatever reason. That's no problem for me and I'm not going to question why.


 
well, roadfix, i read that joke and I thought the humor was um,....immature and offensive...not saying if that was why it was pulled, but i failed to see any humor in it. And I was pleasantly surprised to see that thread pulled...just my take on the issue


----------



## buckytom

pm it to me please?  

i missed it.



i have never been banned for making jokes. and i've joked around A LOT on a few boards. it's not that difficult to know when you're crossing the line. the hard part is getting as close to it as possible, crossing it now and again, then getting back. 
you may have to apologize once in a while, and post a few pics and stories about your kids or pets to get back in good graces...

mostlywater, how did you let people know that you "didn't care for" the recipes that were posted?


----------



## QSis

buckytom said:


> pm it to me please?
> 
> it's not that difficult to know when you're crossing the line. the hard part is getting as close to it as possible, crossing it now and again, then getting back.


 
And you are the Master, BT!  

Would you PM me the joke that got removed, too, please?

Lee


----------



## Callisto in NC

roadfix said:


> But sometimes you need to watch out for sock puppets.  But they're usually caught early due to their IP address.


Sockpuppets are a Wikipedia term.  Troll is a discussion board term.  A troll is a troll no matter how many screen names they have.


----------



## pacanis

Was that the Home Depot joke?  I thought it was lighthearted and cute, in an immature sort of way, but jokes don't have to be technical and complicated. Some members were sending back laughing smileys before it got yanked, if that's the joke. I'm not even sure who posted it, but I could go look I suppose....


----------



## kitchenelf

The problem with the joke was it was a bit too graphic.  I have heard that joke years ago in a milder version and it was still just as funny.  Also, it is irresponsible to use Home Depot for the location.  

If you sit on "the other side" you look at things very differently.


----------



## pacanis

kitchenelf said:


> The problem with the joke was it was a bit too graphic. I have heard that joke years ago in a milder version and it was still just as funny. Also, it is irresponsible to use Home Depot for the location.
> 
> If you sit on "the other side" you look at things very differently.


 
I admit when I read the "b" word, I was mildly shocked.
And I agree about using Home Depot. After reading the story I went immediately to Home Depot and could not find those girls anywhere 
I hate when I'm told the wrong location


----------



## suzyQ3

MostlyWater said:


> Sometimes people are accused of being trolls erroneously.  I'm not happy about the fact that I've been banned from 9 different boards, all different kinds for all kinds of reasons.
> 
> I can't remember all the so-called crimes I commited, but I do remember the following:
> 
> One time I talked too much about medical isues and people got nervous and I was asked to leave.
> 
> Another time I posted too many jokes and was accused of trolling and banned.
> 
> A third time I was looking for a certain recipe and didn't care for the recipes that people suggested.  That made people very very angry and I was kickled off a la being a troll.
> 
> Another time I was deemed not spiritual enough.
> 
> Each board has rules and regulations but often they are overlooked as personalities come into play as well.  I think that's annoying, but .....



Dude, you're either seeking out the wrong sites, very unlucky, or -- well....


----------



## roadfix

As a conservative who frequents Home Depot I thought the joke was very funny.
My mistake was posting it in a forum where the majority of members are, I'm assuming, women.   I can see my wife finding that joke, umm..........not funny, but on the other hand, not offensive.


----------



## GB

roadfix said:


> My mistake was posting it in a forum where the majority of members are, I'm assuming, women.


Actually your assumption would not necessarily be correct. This site is split pretty equally between men and woman.

Your mistake was posting a somewhat R rated joke on a PG site.


----------



## roadfix

GB said:


> Your mistake was posting a somewhat R rated joke on a PG site.



I'm pretty diverse and am quickly adapting...


----------



## QSis

Oh, yeah, I remember the joke, roadfix.  For the record, I wasn't offended in the least.  

An "R" rating, GB?????  Zounds!

Lee


----------



## kitchenelf

QSis said:


> Oh, yeah, I remember the joke, roadfix.  For the record, I wasn't offended in the least.
> 
> An "R" rating, GB?????  Zounds!
> 
> Lee



It wasn't PG, that's for sure.


----------



## GB

QSis said:


> Oh, yeah, I remember the joke, roadfix.  For the record, I wasn't offended in the least.
> 
> An "R" rating, GB?????  Zounds!
> 
> Lee



Well that is why I said "somewhat" Lee. That one was not so cut and dry. It was discussed with the mods and admins as it was in a gray area. Some members were offended. Others found it funny. As we often do here, we erred on the side of the children.


----------



## pacanis

PG-13 at best.
Or worst.
Your call


----------



## skilletlicker

For what it's worth I enjoyed the story about the girls in the Home Depot parking lot.  Having been accused of crossing the line once or twice, it's maddening to be told you have violated the community standard but somebody has to do it.  I'm glad they do and I'm glad it's not my job.


----------



## B'sgirl

I never saw the joke so I have no comment on that. But I appreciate a clean site. I'm glad someone keeps consistent ratings because movie ratings sure are not consistent. What's PG-13 today would have been R a few years ago. So I thank the administrators here for "erring" on the side of the children, as GB said.


----------



## frgsonmysox

Two other sites I belong to have frequent bannings. The rest it's kind of a take it and give it atmosphere which tends to weed out trolls anyway.  The two that have trolls that get banned are scammers who scam people out of money, and the other one people get banned for stealing other people's identities.


----------



## roadfix

One very active forum I belong to even has a closed thread titled "Banned Users" where the moderators post names of members who've been banned, including reason and duration.


----------



## kitchenelf

frgsonmysox said:


> Two other sites I belong to have frequent bannings. The rest it's kind of a take it and give it atmosphere which tends to weed out trolls anyway.  The two that have trolls that get banned are scammers who scam people out of money, and the other one people get banned for stealing other people's identities.



Well, I don't think anyone will steal any identities around here!



roadfix said:


> One very active forum I belong to even has a closed thread titled "Banned Users" where the moderators post names of members who've been banned, including reason and duration.



We have all that information at our fingertips!


----------



## Callisto in NC

roadfix said:


> One very active forum I belong to even has a closed thread titled "Banned Users" where the moderators post names of members who've been banned, including reason and duration.


Our sites leaves the names in the member list, puts their name in a different color, and then changes their title to why they were banned.  The funny part is the color is gray with a strike through it.  You know, since you were speaking of gray.

I googled the joke.  Heavy PG-13 IMO.  Definitely not for this site.


----------



## quicksilver

Callisto in NC said:


> Our sites leaves the names in the member list
> 
> I googled the joke. Heavy PG-13 IMO. Definitely not for this site.


 
What do you mean, "Our site"? Isn't this part of your
"our site" list?
This is part of my "our site".


----------



## Callisto in NC

quicksilver said:


> What do you mean, "Our site"? Isn't this part of your
> "our site" list?
> This is part of my "our site".


By "our site" I'm referring to the site I previously mentioned several times in this thread.  I am not a mod on this site.


----------



## DramaQueen

*I thought I had all the answers but this one escapes me:  What the heck are trolls and sock puppets??   *


----------



## kitchenelf

Trolls are people who just go around to different boards and try to evoke conflict.  

A sock puppet is a person who signs up again under another name to deceive others.  We try to stay really up-to-date on multiple accounts and do not allow them for this very reason.


----------



## quicksilver

It seemed to me we had two of them recently, and I had never seen that since joining in March. One seems to have come and gone all in one day. The other, soon after.
But I would have called them something more than just a TROLL, had I the opportunity to meet them face to face. But I think we ignored them to death and they left of their own accord.
Nah, nah, nah, nah, nah! HEY!

​


----------



## roadfix

Don't feed them...


----------



## kitchenelf

quicksilver said:


> It seemed to me we had two of them recently, and I had never seen that since joining in March. One seems to have come and gone all in one day. The other, soon after.
> But I would have called them something more than just a TROLL, had I the opportunity to meet them face to face. But I think we ignored them to death and they left of their own accord.
> Nah, nah, nah, nah, nah! HEY!
> 
> ​



It happens all the time...we just don't let them hang around that long.  There are always those that we have our eyes on too that will fool us for awhile.  We try to give everyone the benefit of being an honest member first.


----------



## quicksilver

Me thinks me spoke too soon. See CREEPY thread.


----------



## Barbara

I like this forum for the cooking information and such. I get upset by all the political stuff, but have learned how to avoid it pretty much.


----------



## quicksilver

What political stuff? Where? I guess I missed those too!
Good. I don't talk politics either.
​


----------



## B'sgirl

I like to talk politics, but only to people who can discuss them with an open mind and a level head (and not on DC because it's not allowed). 

I haven't noticed too many trolls, good job mods!


----------



## roadfix

I think political discussions are fine as long as they're confined in their own sub-forum.


----------



## pacanis

I don't know enough about politics to discuss them and that's how I like to keep it Of course, that's never stopped me from discussing other things


----------



## GB

roadfix said:


> I think political discussions are fine as long as they're confined in their own sub-forum.


Not on this site.


----------



## roadfix

GB said:


> Not on this site.



I'm politically naive so it wouldn't matter much to me anyway.


----------



## suziquzie

kitchenelf said:


> It happens all the time...we just don't let them hang around that long. There are always those that we have our eyes on too that will fool us for awhile. We try to give everyone the benefit of being an honest member first.


 
I'll say... look how many posts they've let me have and I'm still here!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf

suziquzie said:


> I'll say... look how many posts they've let me have and I'm still here!!!!



It's the only way we can  keep track of Lego girl - you know, make sure she's "safe"


----------



## Maverick2272

"Somebodies out there, watching me... waiting..."

Sorry, the song just popped into my head. I thought the joke was funny, but had a hunch it was gonna get yanked as too graphic.
And Home Depot as the location? Naw, should have been Menards or Lowe's! LOL.

Now I am gonna go to bed with visions of Mods with spy satellites watchin us....


----------



## Adillo303

This thread keeps popping into my mind. DC  has put a lot of effort into making this as much of a community as a place to come for cooking info.
Why would anyone want to fool with that? There are sites where anyone that wants to can post whatever they want to and no one cares. There are also places to argue your head off, if you like. This is not one of those places and I for one find it refreshing. 
I am on another site where it can get fairly testy. Enough so that one member posted a picture of another member's house just to be able to say "I know where you live."
Sit back, enjoy the calm, and leave the nastys to the other sites.

AC


----------



## Andy M.

Maverick2272 said:


> ...Now I am gonna go to bed with visions of Mods with spy satellites watchin us....


 

BTW, it would be helpful if you left the bedroom windows open and pulled back the curtains.


----------



## Callisto in NC

Maverick2272 said:


> Naw, should have been Menards or Lowe's! LOL.
> .


What is a Menards?


----------



## GB

Menards


----------



## suziquzie

kitchenelf said:


> It's the only way we can keep track of Lego girl - you know, make sure she's "safe"


 
How 'bout making sure she's "quiet"


----------



## Barbara

I have to make a confession - this is not the forum that gets political it's another one. I had a senior moment when I posted. I am an idiot!!


----------



## expatgirl

GB said:


> Well that is why I said "somewhat" Lee. That one was not so cut and dry. It was discussed with the mods and admins as it was in a gray area. Some members were offended. Others found it funny. As we often do here, we erred on the side of the children.




As Bill Cosby said in "Bill Cosby Himself"  I've seen my wife's job of dealing with those brain-damaged kids all day and I don't want any part of it---------I'm sure that's the job of the mods here on DC---being "parents" and policemen at the same time............sometimes I, myself, am surprised at what is allowed to pass and believe me I am NO prude..........like Bill Cosby I would not want the job of an unpaid DC moderator........it must be very difficult at times......I can certainly see that..........but it's because of you mods that DC is so successful........I've seen sites where people say the most vile things and get away with it..........it's nice to come here and relax and share and know that you're relatively safe .........thanks, all you DC mods!!!


----------



## roadfix

expatgirl said:


> as bill cosby said in "bill cosby himself"  i've seen my wife's job of dealing with those brain-damaged kids all day and i don't want any part of it---------i'm sure that's the job of the mods here on dc---being "parents" and policemen at the same time............sometimes i, myself, am surprised at what is allowed to pass and believe me i am no prude..........like bill cosby i would not want the job of an unpaid dc moderator........it must be very difficult at times......i can certainly see that..........but it's because of you mods that dc is so successful........i've seen sites where people say the most vile things and get away with it..........it's nice to come here and relax and share and know that you're relatively safe .........thanks, all you dc mods!!!



+1


----------



## Andy M.

We appreciate your kind words.  Thank you.


----------



## kitchenelf

andy m. said:


> we appreciate your kind words.  Thank you.



+1


----------



## expatgirl

I'm not being kind.......I'm being Bill Cosby Himself..........y'all are doing a great job.!!!......  Hang in there..............


----------



## GB

And another thank you. It is not just the mods who are to thank for this though. We would be nothing without the members. It is a joint effort. Everyone here has a large role in what a great site this is.


----------



## expatgirl

DC mods # 1


----------



## quicksilver

I agree. When you have to deal with the harsh reality of the outside world, it's nice to know that home is still a place of sanctuary and civility. 
As many of my favorite TV and radio shows, and if not the shows themselves, certainly the advertisers, have learned to appeal to the lowest common denominator, I increasingly turn to the computer for knowledge and entertainment. 
I appreciate ... and thank the mods and members for reminding me good folks are still around. And am glad I am allowed to be a participant as well. 
​


----------



## Andy M.

I sense now would be a good time to ask for a raise...


----------



## GB

Andy M. said:


> I sense now would be a good time to ask for a raise...


You have earned it Andy. I will give you a raise of 50% above what you are making now


----------



## quicksilver

How's one BIG                                                            ​*ATTA BOY     *​grab ya???????????????



Now that I've buttered you all up, one question.......
When are we going to get our colored ink back? Or are we?       ​


----------



## Adillo303

Using what I learned here about google, I googled  0 X 1.5 = and I did not get much of a raise 4 U.

Y'all are still doing a great job!!!!

AC


----------



## quicksilver

*Good news, Andy.*
*I just heard the minimum wage went up to $6.95hr., today.*
*So whatcha gonna do with all your stash!*
*Go to Disney?                                           *

​


----------



## Andy M.

quicksilver said:


> *Good news, Andy.*
> *I just heard the minimum wage went up to $6.95hr., today.*
> *So whatcha gonna do with all your stash!*
> *Go to Disney? *


 

With my new raise, I'll be lucky to go to Disney World online.


----------



## expatgirl

Pay raises coming right up..........100% of what you're making right now......how does that sound???  But the chance to meet hundreds of new people every day and to control how things go and people will say anything---I know cause I have a big mouth?  What a responsiblity............still a HARD JOB.............


----------



## Maverick2272

Andy M. said:


> BTW, it would be helpful if you left the bedroom windows open and pulled back the curtains.



 I'll just distract ya'll by holding up a big sign saying "Hey, look what Lego Girl just did!!"


----------



## quicksilver

Looks like I made a mistake, Andy, because the one news report did.
Here, in Florida, the minimum wage is $6.95.

Nationally, the minimum went up to $6. 55.
Sorry. I hate to burst your bubble. I know you were getting so excited what you were gonna do with that extra $16.00 a week. Hey, that would buy you almost 4 gallons of gas. You could go places with that!
​


----------



## expatgirl

You're not an accountant, are you, Quicksilver????


----------



## quicksilver

expatgirl said:


> You're not an accountant, are you, Quicksilver????


 
I'll never tell, on the grounds that I may incriminate myself! HA!


----------



## expatgirl

hahaha!


----------



## PieSusan

I am really glad that I read this thread. I am tired of having to deal with these problems on a board that I have been a part of for years. Over time, it just stops being fun and wears one down. I have no desire to create mischief or any other kind of problem. Life is too short.


----------



## lindatooo

As they say praise in public and chastise in private - Elf you're always a bright spot in my day!


----------



## PoorCooker

A lot of it depends on the site and such. Some places allow a lot and some places don't. I think it's best to be on the safe side at first and then you'll know what you can and can't do. Sometimes I've noticed that new posters on certain sites get banned or punished in a frequent manner than long-term users if certain material is questionable.  New posters that start things (or purpose or not) are quite a target because of the risk of the well-being of the site.


----------

